# Panasonic DMP-BD55 Blu-ray player



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

Is there any update for this player i am having a hard time playing burned DVD's

thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here seems to be latest update according to the Panasonic site: http://panasonic.jp/support/global/cs/bd/download/bd55/bd55_na.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Arghhhh!... :scratchhead: :explode: :dizzy: 

Cannot play the blu-ray discs of "Drag me to Hell" & "Crank 2" on my Panny BD55! :crying: :sob: 

Whasshappening??? :dontknow: :dunno:

It's a real draggg!... :sad: :sad2:

* Firmware update? SD card? Problematic discs? (They are in perfect condition though.) :help: :waiting:


----------

